# Moving to Lisbon



## CuppaCoffee (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey There. My first post on this forum. We're a family of 4. We have 2 kids. At the moment we are considering the Cascais area. Our move will be in 2016. 
I have read several posts on the private schools, here, in Cascais. I was just hoping someone would be able to shed some light on the state run (public) schools. For my 9 year old. What are the admission procedures? And are there catchment kind of arrangements in Porugal too.
Also if anyone can provide information on kindergarten possibilities for my 4 year old (by 2016 Aug he'll be 4). Any good....not so good experiences? Are they all private kindergartens? 
Is there any state run bilingual school here at all? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

